# Feeding a puppy...



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Smokey is 8 weeks old and weighs 1.4 pounds, how much should he be eating?
How many times should I feed him aday?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What exactly are you feeding? Kibble, canned, home cooked, raw, dehydrated such as Honest Kitchen?

At 8 weeks, he should be fed 4 times a day.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry, Im feeding him kibble


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It depends on the type of kibble you are feeding. I would feed 4x a day at this age. There are usually guidelines on the back of the bag however they are just that guidelines. When I was feeding kibble I usually started on the low end of the guidelines then adjusted as needed for weight.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

What would you recommend feeding him?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The best IMO if you can handle it is Prey Model Raw, however not everyone can handle it, I would feed Orijen (best kibble IMO), Acana or something like Honest Kitchen or Ziwi Peak. Granted those foods might be more expensive, but you will feed a lot less of it than some of the cheaper brands of kibbles.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

I used to raise rabbits for raw feeding, so I think I could handle it, but not sure if my husband could 
I'll check into Orijen and the rest you named, thanks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd go for ziwi or thk if you can't do raw they're dehydrated raw so you'd still get some of the benefits


----------

